# Totally in love (K)



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

I have posted about this clown before and about our cat too.
She does not often come close to my knitwork, but she was totally in love when the clown that I showed in one of my first posts was under construction. The moment I put him, just roughly pinned together, on the sofa, she was was there to show her affection.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

I think she's claimed it as her own!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

You wont get him back,


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

That are so cute together


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Sure looks that way! You will have to make another one.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol!!


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

How precious! The clown is so cute, and I love your cat.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

How sweet! Her new best friend!


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

It's a budding romance pure and simple.


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

Very sweet pictures ! Both of them are so cute !
It's love at first sight for your adorable kitty !


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Sweet, sweet, sweet.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

well, to make a long story short, that one is hers.


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

You must let her keep him,she is in love.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Those are the sweetest pictures! I love your clown too.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

inkie said:


> I have posted about this clown before and about our cat too.
> She does not often come close to my knitwork, but she was totally in love when the clown that I showed in one of my first posts was under construction. The moment I put him, just roughly pinned together, on the sofa, she was was there to show her affection.


Wow! That sure looks like true love!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

she is so cute!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Claimed! Time to make one for yourself!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

The clown is adorable! And your kitty... Well, just as precious as can be! :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a precious kitty!! I loved the clown but that little darling is just adorable!!! That's why I have eight of them!!!!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> What a precious kitty!! I loved the clown but that little darling is just adorable!!! That's why I have eight of them!!!!


OOh you lucky duck!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are so cute together !


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the pictures!! Precious cat!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Made for each other!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you put catnip in the toy?


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh how sweet! I love cats, purrrrrrr.
She gets her point across, doesn't she?
Now Mom........XMAS is coming!


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

'Well Mom now I have a lap all the time'

that is adorable 

:-D :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Your cat is so pretty!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Glad you say its hers to keep! It is so cute and so is your beautiful cat. I couldn't say no, if it was me!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

How sweet this is. I love your tabby... and, the clown is too cute for words.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ahhh, that's cute.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

inkie said:


> I have posted about this clown before and about our cat too.
> She does not often come close to my knitwork, but she was totally in love when the clown that I showed in one of my first posts was under construction. The moment I put him, just roughly pinned together, on the sofa, she was was there to show her affection.


great stuff you have knitted a real live cat there ha ha


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

That is too cute! After all it is called "Cuddly Clown". My cat doesn't bother at all with my yarn or anything I knit. She just sniffs it all.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

I think we know who the clown belongs to !!! What a wonderful looking cat,,,she loves her new present. Hope you were planning on making another one !!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely Kodak moments. Glad you got the pics.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

She'll be very unhappy if you give him away!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So content


----------



## bakewithease (Oct 31, 2011)

Better start knitting another clown; this one is definitely TAKEN!!! Very cute


----------



## Carol0621 (Aug 30, 2013)

So sweet. I want them both!!!!
Carol


----------



## rdrk1 (Dec 1, 2012)

So cute -- a perfect gift for her!!!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Friends forever!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a riot!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Just be glad you don't have two cats like me, LOL I think the pictures are awesome. She has found a new friend and you won't get him back. TOO cute!!!! Don't you just love the babies? Happy knitting.


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

She was just waiting for you to get done!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

What a sweet picture!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh they are the cutest pics I have seen. Definitely love at first sight.


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

That's so sweet! What I can see of your clown looks great and your kitty is so cute!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

That is sooooo cute!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ohhh she's so cute... I can't get over how much she looks like my cat... only mine has blue eyes.. I think even though you put so much work into this its going to end up being her special toy


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I hope this was not meant as a gift for someone. If it was then you will have to knit another, because you can't take it away from you cat now. She would be devastated.


----------



## cherylcro2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Totally in love is an understatement


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh this is one of the cutest things I have seen. I lost my darling cat not so long ago and I miss her terribly but this has really made me smile. Thank you.


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

See my new clown....it's mine mine mine!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

How will you ever be able to split the lovers up??!!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

So precious. I hope Kitty gets to keep her new best friend :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Those pictures are just adorable.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Awwwww, so sweet !


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How adorable is that!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

inkie said:


> I have posted about this clown before and about our cat too.
> She does not often come close to my knitwork, but she was totally in love when the clown that I showed in one of my first posts was under construction. The moment I put him, just roughly pinned together, on the sofa, she was was there to show her affection.


Adorable!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Like you, I am so glad g-d made cats. 
I have twin calicos and when I sit down to knit one of them (Callie) either sits on the pattern or on my bag holding the yarn. It is a struggle to get either out from under her. Wait - I just got an idea; I will give her another piece of paper to sit on and see if that will work.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Precious! She loves him!


----------



## wildwinding (Nov 20, 2011)

marimom said:


> Like you, I am so glad g-d made cats.
> I have twin calicos and when I sit down to knit one of them (Callie) either sits on the pattern or on my bag holding the yarn. It is a struggle to get either out from under her. Wait - I just got an idea; I will give her another piece of paper to sit on and see if that will work.


That is too funny! I have cat named Callie, and she does the same thing with the instructions! She hears crinkles and comes running to get to paper.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Too cute for words!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

She's found a new friend!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

She looks very protective too! I wouldn't try taking him away from her. :lol:


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

So adorable and it's her's now :lol:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute picture. I think you just lost your clown


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

She's saying, "it's mine, all mine." She looks just like my Sugar - I love it. Cats have a way of claiming what they desire and usually the item is always comfy. The clown is adorable. How long did it take for you to make it?


inkie said:


> I have posted about this clown before and about our cat too.
> She does not often come close to my knitwork, but she was totally in love when the clown that I showed in one of my first posts was under construction. The moment I put him, just roughly pinned together, on the sofa, she was was there to show her affection.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> She's saying, "it's mine, all mine." She looks just like my Sugar - I love it. Cats have a way of claiming what they desire and usually the item is always comfy. The clown is adorable. How long did it take for you to make it?


The clown is shown in one of my first posts and it took me about 140 hrs, I guess.. that is in total, with all the tools. The knitwork wasn't that hard, but the sewing the pieces nicely together was pretty time consuming. But he is being loved by his new owners and our cat finds lots of other comfortable places to sleep! The cat used to be a stray cat that decided to come and live with us a couple of years ago. She is extremely kind and cuddly and seems to enjoy every moment in our house... and so do we.. She has no name, we just say "poes". (Dutch for "cat").


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Well worth the 140 hours. Thanks for responding. Cats are smart, she knew which home to choose.


inkie said:


> The clown is shown in one of my first posts and it took me about 140 hrs, I guess.. that is in total, with all the tools. The knitwork wasn't that hard, but the sewing the pieces nicely together was pretty time consuming. But he is being loved by his new owners and our cat finds lots of other comfortable places to sleep! The cat used to be a stray cat that decided to come and live with us a couple of years ago. She is extremely kind and cuddly and seems to enjoy every moment in our house... and so do we.. She has no name, we just say "poes". (Dutch for "cat").


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree with the cat. Clown is very cuddly looking. Joan 8060


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree - that is hers now - no longer yours!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Adorable picture!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

inkie said:


> The cat used to be a stray cat that decided to come and live with us a couple of years ago. She is extremely kind and cuddly and seems to enjoy every moment in our house... and so do we.. She has no name, we just say "poes". (Dutch for "cat").


You showed the cat love by taking her in, now she is giving it back - her own way!

Cute kitty and superb Clown!


----------



## KnitsWithFur (Oct 22, 2013)

I love it when cats' toes "get curly" like that.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

KnitsWithFur said:


> I love it when cats' toes "get curly" like that.


It is her favourite position. She lays like this inbetween me and the keyboard when I typ messages..


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Both are adorable, aren't you glad you made your kitty so happy!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder if she likes the colors. I don't think you should give it to anybody except the cat.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Your pictures are lovely..Such best friends.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Both are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Guess what kitty is getting for Christmas.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

That's the cutest thing! You did give it to him, right?


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Love them both, cats are very smart animals, they can charm their way through life.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

she decided it was time to have her clown


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

It is definitely her clown! They do make a cute pair.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Too precious!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

How precious, I just love your pictures! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

inkie said:


> I have posted about this clown before and about our cat too.
> She does not often come close to my knitwork, but she was totally in love when the clown that I showed in one of my first posts was under construction. The moment I put him, just roughly pinned together, on the sofa, she was was there to show her affection.


She knew she was being ignored whilst you worked on this-now it's my turn she is saying lol


----------



## SaxMarloes84 (Oct 25, 2013)

Aww so cute! Love them both


----------



## BSKNITTER (Jun 27, 2013)

Good buddies. Sweet.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh, is that ever darling!


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

That is just too adorable!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

I had to show my husband your pictures and we both oooohed and awwwwwwwwwwwwwed.

Thank you for sharing such delightful pictures of your creation and your cat.

Are you sure you didn't put catnip in the stuffing?


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Awwwww!!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

What adorable pictures. I think your cat has claimed your artwork as her very own. You are very fortunate to have such a loveable cat. I've always believed that cats always return the love they receive and your cat is full of the love she has received.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

How cute!!!


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Too cute, your cat has made a new friend :thumbup:


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah ! this is just one of the reasons why we love cats !


----------

